# 12g Nano Cube



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I found this on craigslist today 12 Gal Nano Cube Saltwater Setup <--pictures

Selling my 12 gallon Nano Cube setup. This was a saltwater tank and has lots of mods. 

300.00 Nanocustoms Larnie Hood. The hood will put out 120+ watts of lighting. 

No leaks no cracks. Just no room anymore. Needs some cleaning, been in storage. 

Last picture shows what this tank sustain. That was my setup. ----NOT INCLUDED--- 

I have wanted a saltwater tank for a long time and this one is in my price range. However, it is really small and doesn't come with any rock or other stuff to get it going. Should I dive into saltwater with this tank or keep wishing?

How much would I be looking at to get this tank up and running? In the end all I would like to have in it is one or 2 colorful fish or some shrimp. Every time I go to petco I just stare at the saltwater fish wanting to bring some home.


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

*Although kind of small, the setup depending on what you want to do is gonna be at best a few bucks, what with substrate, about 12 lbs. of live rock or more and a decent skimmer. This is for a FOWLR set up. You would also be quite limited in stocking, but the upside is if you ever decided to upsize, you could still use the rock and fish at least. Might be a good way to get your feet wet so to speak *


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

So that means no shrimp? Cause petco has some cool shrimp. 

Minus the cost of fish, do you think I can get this tank set up for say $50? $50 for the tank and $50 for supplies?

Is that tank worth $50?


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

*No, you could have a shrimp, but be careful because in a smaller tank some shrimp will not play well together.
As for the value of the tank, thats in the eye of the beholder, I would probably go with a plain 15 breeder, cheaper, and gives you more surface area, and front to back width. Depending on where you are, quality rock will be in the $10 per Lb. range, but you dont have to buy all you need at once. Buy cheap base rock first to build most of your reef then top off with good stuff later. I like a deep sandbed and any good aquaculture store would sell you some live sand in a small ammount to put in as your bottom layer, i would top that off with about 2-3 inches of aragonite, it should cycle quicker that way also. about any filter you have will work. Go at this slowly and do a lot of homework along the way and you should be able to get your hobby started without taking out a loan  
*


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

That setup isn't too bad for 50 bucks. I wouldn't buy it just because I don't like nano tanks. I have a 29gallon nano and really dislike how little i can really play with it.

My 150 and 300 are much more fun


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I would like to have a large tank, but sadly, i don't have any room. I'm going to college and living at home like a bum. I snuck 3 55 gallon tanks into the family room already. No room for more. This tank would sit in my bedroom next to the 15g Hex tank I got a few weeks ago.


----------

